# Riding the Goat – Symbols and Symbolism



## My Freemasonry (Sep 22, 2016)

In this edition of Symbols and Symbolism, we look at a reading from Albert G. Mackey’s _Encyclopedia of Freemasonry_ on the subject of Riding the Goat.

Goat riding is one of those superstition that permeates most every corner of fraternal initiation. Not exclusively a Masonic institution, goat riding or making candidates “ride the goat” has been an aspect of hazing fueled initiation meant to scare and embarrass neophytes and initiates joining the institution. Yet, the practice seems to have a more succinct history involving ancient pagan practice and ritual.

You can find more installments here: Symbols & Symbolism and on YouTube.


The vulgar idea that “riding the goat” constitutes a part of the ceremonies of initiation in a Masonic Lodge has its real origin in the superstition of antiquity. The old Greeks and Romans portrayed their mystical god Pan in horns and hoof and shaggy hide, and called him “goat-footed.” When the demonology of the classics was adopted and modified by the early Christians, Pan gave way to Satan, who naturally inherited his attributes; so that to the common mind the Devil was represented by a he-goat, and his best known marks were the horns, the beard, and the cloven hoofs. Then came the witch stories of the Middle Ages, and the belief in the witch orgies, where, it was said, the Devil appeared riding on a goat. These orgies of the witches, where, amid fearfully blasphemous ceremonies, they practiced initiation into their Satanic Rites, became, to the vulgar and the illiterate, the type of the Masonic Mysteries; for, as Dr. Oliver says, it was in England a common belief that the Freemasons were accustomed in their Lodges “to raise the Devil.” So the “riding of the goat,” which was believed to be practiced by the witches, was transferred to the Freemasons; and the saying remains to this day although the belief has very long since died out.

Original article: Riding the Goat – Symbols and Symbolism.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2016)

R u asking urself that?


----------



## coachn (Sep 28, 2016)

> Tubal Cain was the god of the Kenites (Cainites).   TC was said to have goat feet.


The bible says he was the offspring of two humans and hence had human feet.  Obviously you're referring to a different character.





> TC is said to have taught the use of metal in war... (to obtain possessions)


 Yep. The song of the sword backs that up.





> ...and the use of makeup by women.


War Paint ALL!





> To qualify as a genuine MM it is necessary to pass by worldly possessions.


Nah.  Just gotta show up, do the work the lodge tells ya t' do and pay yer dues. You're reading far too much into it.


----------



## coachn (Sep 28, 2016)

> It is possible that the followers of TC had a different view of TC than the followers of Jehovah.


Not if it were two entirely different TCs!





> Each considered their own god superior - or even the only god in existence.


Sort of like your view of your posts?


----------



## coachn (Sep 28, 2016)

> This is where we may wish to apply the "working tools" in a "moral sense" thereby determining what is true to what.


Nah... just use our heads, read the texts and know that there were two different TCs involved.  It ain't rocket science.  It ain't brain surgery.  It ain't woowoo magic.  Just common sense.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2016)

Very interesting article. I had not heard this explanation before.


----------

